# Salamah Stewart - Exhibition of Paintings - 6pm 4th Nov



## comart (Oct 31, 2016)

*Salamah Stewart *- _From the Garden_

Come and experience Salamah Stewart's exciting new body of work.

Explore the extraordinary wonders of her garden as her acrylics on canvas, gouache, pen and ink evoke the sounds, smells and atmosphere of this land as we share a place amongst the magnificence of this small earth.

*Opening Friday 4th November 6 - 8pm
Saturday 5th November 1 - 5pm
Sunday 6th November 2 - 5pm

Coronation Hall 95 Lennox Street Newtown*


----------

